# Brew boss



## Porkchop (5/4/15)

Has anyone used these before?

http://www.brew-boss.com/default.asp


----------



## indica86 (5/4/15)

> The Brew-Boss COFI filter is an exciting new patent pending technology that optimizes the efficiency of Brew-In-A-Bag (BIAB) type brewing



Hahaha love it!
How is that technology?


----------



## DU99 (5/4/15)

What Next..


----------



## Porkchop (5/4/15)

To lazy to put your own hops in, let the brew boss do it for you!


----------



## Judanero (5/4/15)

And only for a mere $200 dollars.


----------



## whitegoose (6/4/15)

Wow you guy are too cynical! I just watched the video and reckon it looks like a goof piece of kit! Looks like you have heaps of control and I like that you can use an app to control it rather than clunky hardwired units.


----------



## reckless (15/4/15)

Seriously has anyone looked into these?? as they are a cheap option to give you something like the braumiester controller and possibly a bit more by the looks of it. Pluss the app that talks to you :blink: . Ill confess i like a bit of a gadget, im tempted. And that mash method they are using how does that rate " COFI" ????


----------



## dicko (16/4/15)

Looks like a good bit of kit.

The yanks are slowly but surely coming around to modern thoughts with relation to brewing.
It is good to see that at least some of them are moving from the 3v concept.

I like the controller and the hop adder. 

I wonder if Beersmith will finally be re written to handle all these new 1v systems OR maybe someone like this guy will have a program written to suit brewing in this century


----------



## Bribie G (16/4/15)

I've got a brilliant brewday program. It's in my brain and works quite well.
As long as I don't have too many to drink on brew day of course.


----------



## TheWiggman (16/4/15)

That's one of the most American control boxes I've ever seen.
The best idea of the whole setup isn't really promoted -

"When removing the filter, the filter is lifted by the lift ring. This brings the false bottom towards the fixed cover, allowing the weight of the filter to squeeze the grain. This squeezing action extracts much of the trapped sweet wort from the grain."

A simple, good idea in my books. Hopefully no particulate matter escapes in the process.


----------



## stux (16/4/15)

Yes, a good idea which could easily be repurposed for brauclones


----------



## NewtownClown (16/4/15)

dicko said:


> Looks like a good bit of kit.
> 
> The yanks are slowly but surely coming around to modern thoughts with relation to brewing.
> It is good to see that at least some of them are moving from the 3v concept.
> ...


Beersmith has had profiles for the Braumeister and Grainfather for some time now (as well as other branded Off-The-Shelf systems) and profiles for BIAB for a long time.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (16/4/15)

Would that method of re circulation clarify the wort as much as the braumeisters and grain fathers? As it's still BIAB in essence when you lift and squeeze the grain it would force the crud contained in the grain bed back out through the mesh?


----------



## Dazzbrew (16/4/15)

I didnt see any mention of chilling though.


----------



## dicko (16/4/15)

NewtownClown said:


> Beersmith has had profiles for the Braumeister and Grainfather for some time now (as well as other branded Off-The-Shelf systems) and profiles for BIAB for a long time.


Yes NC you are correct. The profiles that are there were supplied by a crosscut of brewers using these systems but the software falls short of being able to enter all the perameters for at least the BM which are entirely different to 3v equipment.
The BIAB full volume mash profile does work if you want to do a full volume mash, but at least on a BM if you choose this option then the mounting wing nut and hold down bar is immersed under 77 deg wort when you want to remove the malt pipe.

I am not sure if the above system is a full volume mash, if it is then you could use Beersmith's BIAB profile.
If it is not then a Beersmith user will be in the same situation a brewer using that software on a BM

There has been talk on other forums of software being written to suit these new systems.....so I guess it will happen one day.


----------



## dicko (16/4/15)

TheWiggman said:


> That's one of the most American control boxes I've ever seen.
> The best idea of the whole setup isn't really promoted -
> 
> "When removing the filter, the filter is lifted by the lift ring. This brings the false bottom towards the fixed cover, allowing the weight of the filter to squeeze the grain. This squeezing action extracts much of the trapped sweet wort from the grain."
> ...


Yes, I agree, it means that for every brew the grain is "squeezed" exactly the same relative to the volume / grain weight, so there should be no variation, in theory at least, to achieve the same volume pre boil every time.

But wait, someone will argue that you should not squeeze the bag.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/4/15)

I like the idea but at $1,150 USD for the kit, you're much better off with a Grainfather IMO.


----------



## angus_grant (16/4/15)

The mesh inner pot looks awesome.

Solves minimum volume problem with BM and clones. Basically you need a minimum volume of water to fill the malt pipe (grain also helps fill malt pipe) and over-flow to cover the heating element before you turn the pump on.

And possible hot side aeration if that problem exists in your universe. I'm not debating that with anyone.

A lot more filter area to help prevent stuck recirculations.

With the feet one raising the pipe off the pot base, you could use any run of the mill heating element instead of a custom bent element.


----------



## sluggerdog (16/4/15)

angus_grant said:


> The mesh inner pot looks awesome.
> 
> Solves minimum volume problem with BM and clones. Basically you need a minimum volume of water to fill the malt pipe (grain also helps fill malt pipe) and over-flow to cover the heating element before you turn the pump on.
> 
> ...



totally agree, I love the design of this. Once *The Brauduino* comes though from the current bulk buy I'll be getting a upgraded stainless pot (70-80L) and was thinking of a mash basket along these lines anyway but I think this is better then I had planned (with the lift able false bottom).

I'd assume the base of the mesh pot would be solid so when the false bottom is lifted any grain that spills over the edges still won't get though due to the fixed base and thin mesh sides. I guess their design is an extension of this. (side note does anyone do something like this in Australia?)


----------



## dicko (16/4/15)

sluggerdog said:


> totally agree, I love the design of this. Once *The Brauduino* comes though from the current bulk buy I'll be getting a upgraded stainless pot (70-80L) and was thinking of a mash basket along these lines anyway but I think this is better then I had planned (with the lift able false bottom).
> 
> I'd assume the base of the mesh pot would be solid so when the false bottom is lifted any grain that spills over the edges still won't get though due to the fixed base and thin mesh sides. I guess their design is an extension of this. (side note does anyone do something like this in Australia?)


The basket looks similar.

on a side note I have a Keg King hop filter made of S.S Mesh and during the boil it appears to get coated with a bit of protein.

I would imagine the mesh would want to be a little coarser than the hop mesh so the wort could recirculate




angus_grant said:


> The mesh inner pot looks awesome.
> 
> Solves minimum volume problem with BM and clones. Basically you need a minimum volume of water to fill the malt pipe (grain also helps fill malt pipe) and over-flow to cover the heating element before you turn the pump on.
> 
> ...


The water volume would be controlled to some extent by the height of the holes in that center pipe....possibly??

I would like to see a little bit more detail in the video of its actual operation.

In any case it wont take long for an inventive Aussie or two to make a clone. :lol: :lol: h34r:


----------



## spog (16/4/15)

dicko said:


> The basket looks similar.
> 
> on a side note I have a Keg King hop filter made of S.S Mesh and during the boil it appears to get coated with a bit of protein.
> 
> ...


I like the COFI wort return idea,lessens the problem of channelling and gives a good even return, and easy to make.
For a larger pot or for a more efficient " sparge" a home made jobby could have 3 such returns arranged in a triangle so the grains are well and truly rinsed.
Call it the Immersion Mash Rake, or The 3 Fingers of Glory.
Your choice.


----------



## stux (16/4/15)

or just have the immersion mash rake be a stirrer as well


----------



## dicko (16/4/15)

spog said:


> I like the COFI wort return idea,lessens the problem of channelling and gives a good even return, and easy to make.
> For a larger pot or for a more efficient " sparge" a home made jobby could have 3 such returns arranged in a triangle so the grains are well and truly rinsed.
> Call it the Immersion Mash Rake, or The 3 Fingers of Glory.
> Your choice.


 :lol:

Three Fingers of Glory spog,

but you get the naming rights if you build it. :lol: h34r:


----------



## MastersBrewery (16/4/15)

dicko said:


> :lol:
> 
> Three Fingers of Glory spog,
> 
> but you get the naming rights if you build it. :lol: h34r:


Pic's or it didn't happen


----------



## spog (16/4/15)

Hmm, tee shirts for advertising ,nah with my sense of humour they wouldn't pass censorship.


----------



## reckless (16/4/15)

I had a play with the Brew Boss app "its free" I foiund it resonably simple to use, My samsung phone had a glitch, it worked ok on my tablet however. On the web site they recomend purchassing a dedicated tablet $60.

Not sure i like the talking robot woman voice telling me how to make beer though. 

Is there someone who could explain the differences between the Brauduino functionality and this gadget??? 

Im building a 1V setup at the moment and i think ill build it with the COFI basket, i think it would be better off having a fixed bottom and then a second strainer plate that pulls up for the squeeze. Im thinking a cut a pot in half that is the right diameter then bolt a piece of stainless screen in the middle using a few strips of stainless for clamps. 

cheers


----------



## dicko (17/4/15)

Hahaha,

That voice sounds a bit like "Karen" from the GPS


----------



## justatad (17/4/15)

dicko said:


> Hahaha,
> 
> That voice sounds a bit like "Karen" from the GPS


If she talked dirty to me it would make the brew day go so much better . :drinks:


----------



## spog (17/4/15)

Having Billy Connelly telling you how to brew would a hoot.


----------



## dicko (17/4/15)

justatad said:


> If she talked dirty to me it would make the brew day go so much better . :drinks:


Hahaha,

I am afraid that I have yelled at her to many times over the years for me to do any good.......although, If I plied her with alcohol...mmm!!


----------



## hotmelt (17/4/15)

spog said:


> Having Billy Connelly telling you how to brew would a hoot.


Gordon Ramsey would be good but what would the worst be ,Julia Gillard?


----------



## spog (17/4/15)

hotmelt said:


> Gordon Ramsey would be good but what would the worst be ,Julia Gillard?


Ugh, imagine J G's monotone voice,clearly,engage,embrace,on or brewing journey.
There would be brewers swinging from the rafters all over the country.
I forgot. Moving forwarrrrrd......


----------



## eamonnfoley (22/4/15)

I've just realised I've built one of these by accident. You can get those baskets custom made in the US and sent out (which I did about a year back, go to arborfab dot com). Except I just return the silicon hose onto the mash (works no problem - COFI is a just bling). My basket has no top on it and some hooks on the side to hook onto the kettle and drain post mash. Control panel with PID, SSR/heatsink etc. Just replacing a rusty camco element at the moment (with S/S), then I will post photos.

If they are to compete with Grainfather and Braumeister their product needs to be more rounded/packaged (more German?). People don't want separate pumps, controllers, different order options (simple, deluxe), excessive hoses, etc. At least mine has the march pump connected directly to the kettle output, reducing "hosage" to one hose.


----------



## reckless (22/4/15)

I dont know foles, i kinda like the brewboss's DIY look. But if i could get a 50l grainfather for $1500 i would snap that up. The braumeister is just too pricy for one big lump of cash, i would never get that past SWMBO. She doesn't even drink so absolutely no understanding of the importance. I guess the problem with the brew boss is it looks like something you can build your self so i doubt it would ever sell well.


----------



## paulyman (22/4/15)

reckless said:


> But if i could get a 50l grainfather for $1500 i would snap that up.


You and me both.


----------



## paulyman (22/4/15)

Actually even if it matched the 20L Brau price I'd be tempted to snap it up.


----------



## sluggerdog (23/4/15)

foles said:


> I've just realised I've built one of these by accident. You can get those baskets custom made in the US and sent out (which I did about a year back, go to arborfab dot com). Except I just return the silicon hose onto the mash (works no problem - COFI is a just bling). My basket has no top on it and some hooks on the side to hook onto the kettle and drain post mash. Control panel with PID, SSR/heatsink etc. Just replacing a rusty camco element at the moment (with S/S), then I will post photos.


I look forward to seeing these photos when you can. What size is your kettle and the inner mesh basket?


----------



## CoxR (23/4/15)

It might be worth having a crack at making the basket at very least. I can get 700um woven stainless for about $70/ linear meter and that is 1.5m wide. Could make 2 and have left over for hop baskets.
Thanks for the links


----------



## reckless (23/4/15)

CoxR said:


> It might be worth having a crack at making the basket at very least. I can get 700um woven stainless for about $70/ linear meter and that is 1.5m wide. Could make 2 and have left over for hop baskets.
> Thanks for the links


 CoxR do know somewhere to get the mesh? preferably online? or does anyone else?


----------



## CoxR (23/4/15)

Yeah mate there are loads of places. I use locker group for work but just search for woven stainless mesh in your area and you should be fine


----------



## CoxR (24/4/15)

I had a bit of a play with some mesh today and as it is only 0.3 thick the seem would need to be clamped but 2 bits of stainless flat bar. I might look at rolling some 25x25 stainless angle to make the top and bottom pieces.


----------



## eamonnfoley (26/4/15)

Here are some quick pictures of my system. Just wired up the new stainless element (from Nev -Online Brewing Supplies) after the Camco one rusted at the base. Just used a PVC end cap from Bunnings as the junction box - epoxy glued to the element. Had a 1" threaded port for the element welded in by a Stainless Fabricator in Bayswater ($100). Stainless basket came from An Arbor Fabricators in the US (custom made). It fits perfect in my 50L Robinox pot, which has been my boil kettle for years. It sits above the element, pickup, etc. on legs. Also has hooks to hang and drain over the side of the kettle. Put an disconnect-able RTD (from Ebay) in the threaded port that used to house my temp probe. My control panel was originally for HERMS, with just a gas burner for the boil. So needed to update the wiring and put a heatsink on the SSR to handle the element. I'm using a 3600W element (with upgraded wiring to suit), but I 2400W (10A) or similar should do the job for 20L batches. Have a Auberins PID. The other thing is just a timer (not much use really)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/vgd9l10x8o7zw5f/2015-04-25%2021.44.19.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/tkbipkqvgzu4e7b/2015-04-26%2012.32.28.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/nczb8b20jurplq9/2015-04-26%2012.32.55.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/sxbzgqojmju5h9n/2015-04-26%2012.33.31.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/p5yokggo6xmk34q/2015-04-26%2012.33.53.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/7jcsm896lqipzf6/2015-04-26%2019.47.14.jpg?dl=0
https://twitter.com/foleybrewing/status/471256334487130114


----------



## eamonnfoley (26/4/15)

sluggerdog said:


> I look forward to seeing these photos when you can. What size is your kettle and the inner mesh basket?


See my prev post for pics. Kettle is 50L Robinox. Dia 400mm. Basket dia 350mm. Basket height made same as pot, cannot remember figure at the moment. Feet height 70mm. Keeps it above element, pickup etc without too much dead space (8.8L). I do full volume mash, and the L:G ratio is thicker in the mash (4:1) than overall (7:1). Works really well.


----------



## sluggerdog (27/4/15)

foles said:


> See my prev post for pics. Kettle is 50L Robinox. Dia 400mm. Basket dia 350mm. Basket height made same as pot, cannot remember figure at the moment. Feet height 70mm. Keeps it above element, pickup etc without too much dead space (8.8L). I do full volume mash, and the L:G ratio is thicker in the mash (4:1) than overall (7:1). Works really well.


Thanks, I like the idea of the hook foot instead of having them on the sides. I was wondering if that causing any issues when the basket is full or wet grain sitting on the side like that? (https://www.dropbox.com/s/p5yokggo6xmk34q/2015-04-26%2012.33.53.jpg?dl=0) 

Thanks


----------

